# How long do flags stay on your record?



## MSC (Oct 16, 2015)

I got a navigation flag this week,my first flag in over 100 rides.....does the flag stay permanently or will it drop off and not appear on next weeks feedback summary?


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

I have 3 for not starting/ending on time. I start only when the requester enters the car, and end only after all pax are out. I refuse to end the ride if someone is still in my car.


----------



## MSC (Oct 16, 2015)

OK,but how long do they stay there?Do they drop off after this week?Or are they permanent?


----------



## Drewsouth (Jul 20, 2015)

anybody get a red dot on the top left of there app? what does it mean?


----------



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

Drewsouth said:


> anybody get a red dot on the top left of there app? what does it mean?


I got it this morning. My insurance docs are expiring within a month. Upload with caution though, they will deactivate you if you upload new docs that are not yet active.


----------



## Drewsouth (Jul 20, 2015)

lovisone said:


> I got it this morning. My insurance docs are expiring within a month. Upload with caution though, they will deactivate you if you upload new docs that are not yet active.


thanks


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

lovisone said:


> I got it this morning. My insurance docs are expiring within a month. Upload with caution though, they will deactivate you if you upload new docs that are not yet active.


I also got deactivated, don't do the normal upload, use: [email protected]


----------



## MSC (Oct 16, 2015)

And how long were your flags on your record?Did they fall off after a certain period?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I don't understand what you mean by "flags" on account.


----------



## MSC (Oct 16, 2015)

On your weekly report...this:








Safety
Perfect








Navigation
1 Flag








Friendliness
Perfect








Cleanliness
Perfect


----------



## Uberdog (Aug 3, 2015)

Drewsouth said:


> anybody get a red dot on the top left of there app? what does it mean?


I got one, but my Ins does not expire for 3 more months. Any other ideas what the dot means?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

October 10, 2016

I got flagged last week for "FRIENDLINESS". I assume this means that I wasn't friendly enough to a passenger. Is there a way I can find out who this passenger is? If I see him/her again, I'll find out what was wrong.


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

The flags are weekly thing. Also, one flag means nothing. Just some ahole pax getting power trip. I have a new car and washed it every other day and still got a flag for cleanliness lol.


----------



## andrewtucows (Oct 5, 2016)

I had a driver either with bad service or something else, but their GPS was garbage. It would not find the right location so I had to direct them, but have no problem doing this, it's not the drivers fault (to a point) just follow my directions, I tip good and i'm very explaining. I give everyone a chance, as a pax or as a driver. It won't always be "perfect", as much as people would like to imagine.


----------



## allnighter86 (Aug 8, 2016)

I have zero flags on my record. Why? Because I'm an awesome driver? Well, I am, but that's not why. Any time I've ever gotten a flag, I have promptly emailed Lyft support, and cheerily asked for the ride details "so that I can learn, and continue to provide awesome customer service!" They never provide the ride / rider details (probably a privacy thing - I'm actually glad you can't just get all this info). I always let them know that if they cannot provide specific feedback, then the flag should be excluded from my record. Works every time.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Wow, great idea.


----------

